# Branded content (Marketing)



## latinagirl

Field and topic:
Hola, estoy traduciendo un texto sobre marketing y no logro dar con la traducción en castellano de «branded content». Les agradezco su ayuda!!!
---------------------
---------------------

Sample sentence:
All of them refer to success, including scenarios where companies have used branded content as well as conventional radio advertising.


----------



## salomon

Puedes escribir el contexto de la frase?


----------



## L'Alchimiste

La palabra Branded no tiene una traducción exacta, pero se puede explicar como "con desarrollo de marca", entonces la expresión podría significar algo así como: "contenidos con desarrollo de marca" o "elementos publicitarios con desarrollo de marca". Quizas en tu ejemplo se refiere algo más especifico como a técnicas de marketing con elementos con desarrollo de marca.

Gonzalo.


----------



## latinagirl

Muchas gracias Gonzalo, me inclino también por «técnicas de marketing con elementos con desarrollo de marca».


----------



## L'Alchimiste

No hay problema. Tengo experiencia en este tema, así que si tienes cualquier otra duda al respecto, mandame un mensaje no más (últimamente estoy con mucho tiempo libre) y si te puedo ayudar, lo haré.

Saludos,
Gonzalo.


----------



## newnommade

I have another question: How can you translate "Branded with your company and product information" into Spanish?

Gracias!


----------



## L'Alchimiste

Me puedes dar más información o el contexto de la frase?

Gonzalo.


----------



## newnommade

Hola! Es un texto de marketing y no hay mucho mas contexto... por ejemplo, otra frase es "this program can be fully branded for your company".

Yo lo explicaria como "su marca puede incluirse en nuestro producto" o "su marca puede ser incorporada en el programa"... Me suena muy mal...

Alguna idea?


----------



## L'Alchimiste

No me queda muy claro aún, pues no sé a qué se refiere con "branded" (en tu primera pregunta) o a qué tipo de programa se refiere (en tu segundo ejemplo). 

"Branded" no tiene traducción exacta y depende del contexto. En tu segundo ejemplo, si es que habla de un programa de marketing o de desarrollo de marca, la traducción literal podría ser una redundancia (que algunas veces se utiliza para reforzar una idea). Si fuera así, yo lo traduciría de esta forma:

"this program can be fully branded for your company": Este programa (de marca) puede ser implementado completamente para su compañía / Este programa puede ser desarrollado completamente con la marca (o a través del desarrollo de marca) para su compañía.

Lo siento, pero es difícil hacerse una idea más exacta sin un contexto más amplio.

Esperemos otras opiniones.


----------



## newnommade

Creo que la mejor opcion es "su marca puede ser incluida en nuestros productos" 

Son bullet points... entonces no hay contexto...
Muchas gracias, has sido de mucha ayuda!


----------



## VaneF

Hola! Estoy traduciendo un cuestionario de investigación de mercado. 
Preguntan por qué medio escuchó o leyó sobre determinada marca. (periódicos, revistas, vía pública, Internet etc.) Y luego hay una opción que es: 

*Mobile** (such as mobile website, branded smartphone app, or mobile display ads)*​

¿Qué sería branded smartphone app? ¿Aplicaciones para smartphone de una marca específica?

Gracias!


----------



## PNCSA

Hola a todos. Reconozco que ya es tarde  para los que empezaron este hilo pero aún sirve de referencia para otros. No estoy de acuerdo con las traducciones aquí. Aquí hay una definición de 'branding':

The process involved in creating a unique name and image for a product in the consumers' mind, mainly through advertising campaigns with a consistent theme. Branding aims to establish a significant and differentiated presence in the market that attracts and retains loyal customers.


Una cosa 'branded' llevaría el logotipo del 'brand' (la marca), los colores de la marca, los diseños que son propios de la marca, etc. 

Por ejemplo, os doy el ejemplo de una compañía, compañía A, que ofrece plataformas de negociación para 'marcas blancas'. Es decir, para compañías que quieren usar los recursos y technología de compañía A para proveer a sus propios clientes algo que sería mucho más caro hacerlo por su propia cuenta. Compañía A provee una plataforma a los clientes de Compañía B, pero con todo el 'branding' de la marca de Compañía B. La plataforma lleva el diseño, colores y logotipo de Compañía B. 

Pero creo que el problema sigue siendo igual, que no hay una traducción! :-(

"this program can be fully branded for your company" significa que va a parecer que el programa es de tu marca. Tendrá tu logotipo etc...


----------



## Bisbirulo

¿Etiquetado? 
"Branded with your company and product information" Etiquetado con la información de su producto y Compañía


----------



## jfbujalance

L'Alchimiste said:


> La palabra Branded no tiene una traducción exacta, pero se puede explicar como "con desarrollo de marca", entonces la expresión podría significar algo así como: "contenidos con desarrollo de marca" o "elementos publicitarios con desarrollo de marca". Quizas en tu ejemplo se refiere algo más especifico como a técnicas de marketing con elementos con desarrollo de marca.
> 
> Gonzalo.


Esta explicación puede completar lo dicho:
¿Qué es el Branded Content? - Diccionario de Marketing 40deFiebre


----------



## Isabel Sewell

1st inquiry
All of them refer to success, including scenarios where companies have used branded content as well as conventional radio advertising

"...including scenarios where companies have used branded content...":
...donde compañías han utilizado artículos promocionales con logotipo
(artículos promocionales: T-shirts, lapiceros, sombrillas, bolsas, etc...)


2nd inquiry
I have another question: How can you translate "Branded with your company and product information" into Spanish?

"...Branded with your company and product information..."
---al hablar de los artículos promocionales---
...Impresos con el logotipo de su compañía y producto

Espero ayude


----------

